# 6D Micro adjusting lenses



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello, I read the instruction manual and have been doing some research online regarding the 6D and microadjusting lens abilities but I have not found a clear answer whether it can or will do it. Some websites claim that it does but I cannot find for the life of me how to do so. How would you be able to do so? Sorry, I have not had a body that had the ability to do this. thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2013)

It's in the manual, p.314. It's not an automatic funciton, you have to test the lens+camera combo to determine the amount of AFMA needed, if any.

I'd recommend buying Reikan FoCal.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 26, 2013)

It definitely does. In your menu, go to the second tab from the right. It will say (C.Fn I) at the top. Look for A.FN II - Autofocus. If you go into that menu you will get to the settings for doing micro-adjustments. You can actually enter in both a wide and tele setting for zoom lenses, which is very handy.


----------



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! It was killing me because everybody said it did have it. I feel like an idiot, I must've overlooked it in the manual. Thanks again


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd recommend buying Reikan FoCal.



FoCal is the best "accessory" investment you can make with a DSLR. It costs less than a decent filter, you only have to buy it once, and it will make every lens you own perform its best. And it's easy and quick to use: all you need is a sturdy tripod, a solid surface on which to put it (the concrete pad of your driveway is awesome), a lot of light (direct sunlight is perfect), and a few minutes per lens. The rest is all magic.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## hsbn (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's not broken, don't fix it.
If you don't know where it is, and don't experience any problem with your camera/lens combination, then don't be so haste.


----------



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

hsbn said:


> If it's not broken, don't fix it.
> If you don't know where it is, and don't experience any problem with your camera/lens combination, then don't be so haste.



Well my 50mm 1.8 front focuses everytime i use it so ive been having to use manual focusing so i am hopin i can just adjust it through the micro adjustment


----------



## heptagon (Mar 26, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> hsbn said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not broken, don't fix it.
> ...



Did you also read the post here about the new quick and easy adjustment method?


----------



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

heptagon said:


> Erikerodri said:
> 
> 
> > hsbn said:
> ...



The program FoCal?


----------

